# Junge Dame sucht Hilfe <3



## MitsukiMao (23. Februar 2013)

Hallöchen Jungs und Mädels, 

Dies ist mein erster Besuch hier und schon habe ich eine Menge Fragen.. ^^ Jetzt denkt Ihr sicher: Typisch Frau! xD

Alsooo öhm kommen wir mal zu meinem Anliegen 

Ich möchte mir eine neue Rechenmaschine zu legen. 

Ich zähle euch mal die Dinge auf, die ich bereits besitze und nicht mehr brauche.

Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X (Gab es vorgestern für 280€, da habe ich mir die schon mal gekauft :3, zumindest hat mir das ein Freund von mir empfohlen, wehe er hat Mist gelabert! q.q
Betriebssystem: Windows 8
Tastatur+Maus+Headset
Bildschirm
SSD Festplatte mit 256 GB
Boxen etc

Nun zudem was ich brauche: 

Prozessor: Intel Core I5-3570K (Habe ich bewusst gewählt, weil ich in naher Zukunft auch einmal vor habe zu übertakten :3)
Mainboard?
Netzteil?
Gehäuse?
RAM?
Festplatte mit 1TB?
Rechner Zusammenbau (Habe gehört ist bei Hardwareversand am Günstigsten, werde wohl dann da auch alles bestellen.)
Laufwerk?

Brauche ich sonst noch etwas? Bitte denkt daran, dass alles kompatibel mit meiner Grafikkarte (oben erwähnt) sein muss. 

Ich benutze den PC zum Gamen (Crysis 3,Battlefield 3, Guild Wars 2... --> Jaaa auch Frauen können gut Ballern ) 

Ich bin euch sehr dankbar wenn Ihr mir helft, bin in dem Bereich ziemlich ahnungslos ^_^, die Grafikkarte schaffe ich aber dann selbst einzubauen, nur der Rest muss zusammengebaut werden.

Nun zum wichtigsten: Budget: Ich habe exakt 575€ zur Verfügung. In diesem Preis muss der Versand+Rechner zusammenbau mit einbegriffen sein. 

Liebe Grüße MitsukiMao  Danke im Voraus <3


----------



## PerfectuS (23. Februar 2013)

eins kann ich dir auch schonmal sagen dein Freund/Kumpel oder was auch immer hatte bei der Karte nicht unrecht, ich würde mal meinen Mindfactory


----------



## Bozz03 (23. Februar 2013)

Das mit der Graka hast du gut gemacht hättest du noch wie Sweden das Gigabyte Mainbord bestellt hättest viel Kohle gespart^^


----------



## PerfectuS (23. Februar 2013)

richtig nun wirds wieder 110 kosten


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Februar 2013)

Sehr gut dass du die 7970 schon hast, die Gigabyte ist auch sehr gut und recht leise 

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MB: ASRock Z77 Extreme3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Case: BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland eventuell ? 
PSU: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LW: LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lüfter: Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Brocken ist zum Übertakten nötig, der wird allerdings von HWV nicht verbaut. Bekommst du das hin ? Ist nicht schwer


----------



## MitsukiMao (23. Februar 2013)

Aua! So ein böser Bub, dafür bekommt er haue .

Aber immerhin hat er mir das ja mit der Grafikkarte möglich gemacht . Wollen wir mal nicht zu hart sein zu dem armen^^

Edit: Ja ich denke das würde ich noch hinbekommen  Zur Not muss mein Bekannter mal rum kommen ^_^


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. Februar 2013)

Dann kann man gleich den PC selber zusammenbauen. Es gibt auch genug Tutorials


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Februar 2013)

Hey 

Zusammenbau macht Spaß, wohnt eventuell jemand in deiner Nähe ?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## PerfectuS (23. Februar 2013)

Zumindest merkt man die Weibliche schreibweise ...xD

Aber sagt mal leutte die scheinen bei Mindfactory Gigabyte ausverkauf bei den Mainboards gemacht zu haben gibts da gar nicht mehr


----------



## Thallassa (23. Februar 2013)

PerfectuS schrieb:


> eins kann ich dir auch schonmal sagen dein  Freund/Kumpel oder was auch immer hatte bei der Karte nicht unrecht, ich  würde mal meinen Mindfactory





DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich such dir mal ein paar Teile aus.


 
Immer diese hilfreichen Kaufberatungsposts ...

Beim Mainboard solltest du einfach mal danach aussuchen, wieviele Anschlüsse du dir einbildest bzw. Benötigst. Also wieviele SATA, USB, sonstige etc.
Meine pauschale Empfehlung wäre das Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Beim Gehäuse kannst du nach Geschmack gehen - schlicht, Plastikspielzeug, was pinkes? 

RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kühler zum OC: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MitsukiMao (23. Februar 2013)

Ehm nein in der Nähe wohnt leider niemand :o

Hm, ich weiß nicht also Grafikkarte einzubauen, RAM etc ist ja kinderleicht aber der Rest huuh da läuft mir das Wasser aber kalt dern Rücken herunter. Oder ist das gar nicht so schwer :O? ^_^

EDIT: Zum Gehäuse: Ich habe zumindest nichts gegen etwas farbiges ^_~ aber muss auch nicht sein. Hauptsache es ist viel Platz für Kabel und die Riesen Grafikkarte die ich besitze, hab angst in Platz not zu kommen :3


----------



## addicTix (23. Februar 2013)

Als Mainboard kann ich dir das ASRock z77 pro 4 empfehlen und als RAM Corsair Vengeance Arbeitsspeicher (PC1600, 16GB, CL9) DDR3-RAM Kit ... 16GB RAM sind einfach Zukunftssicherer, da für viele Spiele jetzt schon 8GB RAM empfohlen werden... Festplatte wäre z.B die Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 nicht schlecht... Wenn dir aber 1TB reichen, dann ist die Seagate ST1000DM003 auch keine schlechte Wahl

RAM: Corsair Vengeance Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-RAM Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Pro4 Sockel 1155 Mainboard: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Festplatte 1TB: Seagate ST1000DM003 interne Festplatte 3,5 Zoll - 1 TB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Festplatte 2TB: Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 Interne Festplatte 2TB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Bei dem Rest, können dir bestimmt die anderen auch weiterhelfen


'ne Grafikkarte einbauen ist eigentlich nicht so schwer... Einfach richtig rum in den PCI-E slot ( darauf achten, dass du ihn in den x16 steckst ) und dann halt reindrücken, dass du merkst bzw. hörst das die Grafikkarte eingerastert ist.. Einfach nicht mit Gewalt reindrücken  Beim Prozessor das gleiche, nur berühre bitte nicht die Kontakte


----------



## MitsukiMao (23. Februar 2013)

*Spam entfernt*

An die anderen: Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe <3. Ich werde mal ein paar Teile davon durch Geizhals jagen und dann mal schauen wieviel das insgesamt Kosten würde. Ich weiß nur echt nicht, ob ich auf den Rechner Zusammenbau von 20€ verzichten soll bei Hardwareversand, da kann man sicher eine Menge falsch machen.


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. Februar 2013)

Soviel falsch kann man mit gesunder Psyche ( du wirkst so, als hättest du eine einigermaßen gesunde Psyche. xD) nicht machen.
Du solltest dich aber erden ( elektrisch entladen).


----------



## Bozz03 (23. Februar 2013)

Naja die 20 € bei HWV ist nicht schlimm aber die haben Null Kabelmanagement vergessen viel (bei mir die Sata-Kabel anzuschließen, Power-Knopf Kabel)

Aber sooo schwer ist es auch nicht eine Freundin von mir die auch keine Ahnung hat es mit viel Fragen auch hingekriegt^^


----------



## Thallassa (23. Februar 2013)

MitsukiMao schrieb:


> War ja klar das so ein Kommentar noch kommt xD.
> 
> An die anderen: Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe <3. Ich werde mal ein paar Teile davon durch Geizhals jagen und dann mal schauen wieviel das insgesamt Kosten würde. Ich weiß nur echt nicht, ob ich auf den Rechner Zusammenbau von 20€ verzichten soll bei Hardwareversand, da kann man sicher eine Menge falsch machen.


 
Wenn du den Mut zum Übertakten hast, kriegste auch noch hin den CU-Kühler auf's Mainboard zu schrauben, die Abstandshalter ins Gehäuse zu drehen, das Mainboard draufzusetzen und zu fixieren, das Netzteil reinzustopfen, die Kabel zu verlegen und alles brav anzuschließen. Graka und RAM sind ja, wie du erwähnt hast, ein Kinderspiel =P


----------



## MitsukiMao (23. Februar 2013)

Ok ich denke Ihr habt mich überzeugt. Dann versuche ich mich wohl wirklich mal selbst daran. Macht auch bestimmt viel Spaß . 

Kennt Ihr denn ein gutes Tutorial für den notfall ?

Grüße


----------



## Research (23. Februar 2013)

Beim RAM würde ich zu 1866 greifen, den dann für OC auf 1600er Teiler stellen.

Produktvergleich G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-28 (DDR3-1866) (F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR), G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-28 (DDR3-1866) (F3-1866C9D-8GAB), GeIL EVO Leggera DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-28 (DDR3-1866) (GE

BTW: Es gibt keine Frauen im Internet, das ihr immer noch drauf reinfallt...

Soll das Case klein, normal oder groß sein?

Edit: NZXT hat tatsächlich ein pinkes Gehäuse.


----------



## MitsukiMao (23. Februar 2013)

Ehm also es sollte schon geräumig sein, gerade weil ich nun vor habe alles selbst einzubauen.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Februar 2013)

> Beim RAM würde ich zu 1866 greifen, den dann für OC auf 1600er Teiler stellen.


 
Was soll das bringen ? 

Rams werden bei OC von Ivy nicht mitgetaktet da das über den Multi läuft


----------



## cryzen (23. Februar 2013)

wo gab es denn eien 7970 windforce für 280 euro Bitte ?  dann hole ich mir gleich 3 davon


----------



## Bozz03 (23. Februar 2013)

Gestern bei Mindfactory, sowie die Gigabyte Z77X-D3H für 80 Euro 

aber ist schon abgelaufen^^


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. Februar 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Edit: NZXT hat tatsächlich ein pinkes Gehäuse.



In Win auch.


----------



## Research (23. Februar 2013)

Guck dir die mal an: Produktvergleich Cooler Master HAF XM (RC-922XM-KKN1), Akasa VenomToxic schwarz (AK-TOX-02BK), Nox Xtreme Hummer USB 3.0, Nox Xtreme Hummer Zero 3.0, Cooler Master HAF XM mit Sichtfenster (RC-922XM-KWN1), Cooler Master HAF932 Advanced (RC-932-KKN5-GP



True Monkey schrieb:


> Was soll das bringen ?
> 
> Rams werden bei OC von Ivy nicht mitgetaktet da das über den Multi läuft



Wenn der Multi zu Ende ist kann man mit "FSB" den letzten Rest rausholen.


----------



## MitsukiMao (23. Februar 2013)

Ehm also ich habe hier mal einen Link: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php

Könnt Ihr die Teile im Warenkorb sehen? Das wären 572€. Wenn ich bei Mindfactory bestelle, muss ich ja nachts keine Versandkosten zahlen. Wäre das so ok?

EDIT: Falls irgendetwas verbessert werden sollte, kann ich auch die Festplatte erstmal rausschmeißen und später kaufen. Das wären dann ohne Festplatte knapp 511€


----------



## Bozz03 (23. Februar 2013)

Veröffentlichen und die drehen kurz vor 24 Uhr die Preise hoch das es sich nicht mehr lohnt ^^


----------



## Research (23. Februar 2013)

Nope, nichts drin.
Und um Mitternacht ziehen auf magische weise die Preise nach oben.
Ist sogar teurer als vorher mit Versand.


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. Februar 2013)

Dein Warenkorb ist leer. Du musst erst auf veröffentlichen klicken.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Februar 2013)

> Wenn der Multi zu Ende ist kann man mit "FSB" den letzten Rest rausholen


 
Hat der 3570k nicht auch einen 63er Multi wie der 3770k ?

Und du schafft das das der nicht mehr reicht ?


----------



## Gluksi (23. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als Gehäuse??


----------



## Research (23. Februar 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hat der 3570k nicht auch einen 63er Multi wie der 3770k ?
> 
> Und du schafft das das der nicht mehr reicht ?


 
Guck im mein Profil und siehe: Ein Rechenmonster namens 1090T.

Was ich meine ist wenn die CPU bis, sagen wir Multi 50 4,4GHz mitmacht aber 51 bei 4,5 nicht, man zumindest so auf 4,45 kommen kann.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Februar 2013)

multi 50 wären 5 Ghz (BLCK 100mhz) FSB gibt es nicht bei Ivy 
Und diesen BLCK kann man gefahrlos nur um 3 ändern....mit 96 Mhz startet kein Board und über 103 ist gewagt da man da alles mitübertaktet PCIe usw  

egal es gibt null Gründe bei Ivy den ram runterzutakten


----------



## Research (23. Februar 2013)

OK. Dann muss man sich um den 1866 auch keine Gedanken machen wenn Intel dort so den,... Sperrstift angesetzt hat.


----------



## facehugger (23. Februar 2013)

MitsukiMao schrieb:


> Ok ich denke Ihr habt mich überzeugt. Dann versuche ich mich wohl wirklich mal selbst daran. Macht auch bestimmt viel Spaß .
> 
> Kennt Ihr denn ein gutes Tutorial für den notfall ?
> 
> Grüße


Einer Lady hilft man doch gern Hier was zum Zusammenbau:


750
750
und hier zum ocen des Prozzis:


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html
Gruß


----------



## MitsukiMao (23. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank facehugger 

Ich habe mal ein Paar Teile rausgesucht:

Mainboard:ASRock Z77Pro4 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,
RAM:8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,
Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
Prozi: Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Deutschland Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot/gold (oder halt die normale version davon)
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk
Netzteil: 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

Das wären mit Versand 526,41€

(Version ohne zweite Festplatte)

EDIT: mit zweiter Festplatte (http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...5000AAKX-16MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-6Gb-s.html) 
würden sich die Kosten auf 576,42 belaufen. Würden diese Teile denn so in Ordnung gehen?


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2013)

herrlich wie sich wieder alle überschlagen um einer jungen Dame zu helfen


----------



## jeamal (23. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> herrlich wie sich wieder alle überschlagen um einer jungen Dame zu helfen



Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.... Innerhalb von einer Stunde 4 Seiten und ca. 15 Helfer. xD
Hatte mir nur den Comment verkniffen. Nun isser raus.... 

Aber is doch toll... Weiter so!


----------



## facehugger (23. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> herrlich wie sich wieder alle überschlagen um einer jungen Dame zu helfen


Hey, als Gentleman ist man noch immer gut angekommen *@TE:* die Konfig sieht gut aus, für`s Shinobi würde ich allerdings noch einen Luffi dazukaufen:


Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
in einigen Versionen des Towers ist gar kein Quirl, in anderen nur der hintere Caseschaufler vorinstalliert. Und einen ein- sowie einen ausblasenden Lüfter sollte jedes Gaming-Case haben. Der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt...

Gruß


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2013)

@face: danke für den tipp 
@jeamal:  ich musste das einfach sagen ^^
Da ich hier den Thread nicht komplett in die Tonne trollen möchte, noch ein paar Tipps 

Nimm lieber nicht den Alpenföhn brocken, da gibts bessere.

Wie z.b. den Thermalright True Spirit 140 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
das ist mein persönlicher favorit.(Könnte nur etwas knapp mit der Bauhöhe werden)

Als Case finde ich das Anideés toll
anidées AI6B Black (AI-06B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Research (23. Februar 2013)

Produktvergleich Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW), Cooler Master TPC 800 (RR-T800-FLNN-R1), Xigmatek Prime SD1484 (CAC-SYHH4-U01), Noctua NH-U9B SE2, Prolimatech Armageddon Kühlkörper, Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. C Kühlkörper, Phanteks PH-TC12DX 

Als Auswahl.


----------



## MitsukiMao (23. Februar 2013)

Ok vielen Dank nochmal  Als CPU Kühler werde ich dann wahrscheinlich den Thermalright CPU Kühler True Spirit 140 BW oder den Macho nehmen wenn der Alpenföhn Brocken nicht so gut ist. 

Lüfter dazu bestellen? Das wird wohl dieser hier werden: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12)

Ansonsten ist also alles okay? Passt denn alles in das Shinobi Gehäuse? Ich wähle das weil es ziemlich günstig ist und auch ganz gut aussieht. CPU Kühler z.B. Macho passt rein und die HD 7970 Windforce X3 von Gigabyte auch?

Und echt süß wie Ihr mir alle helft <3


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Februar 2013)

Wenn du noch eine 2. HDD willst würde ich auch eine 7200.14 nehmen. Gut, günstig und schnell


----------



## MitsukiMao (23. Februar 2013)

@ ich888 ok Danke für den Tipp, du hast Recht für gerademal 6€ krieg ich ja sogar 500GB mehr Speicher ^_^ vielen Dank süß von dir.

@ Speedy danke sehr lieb von dir  hach wieso sollte es denn auch Ärger geben ist doch ein tolles Hobby :> Die anderen Mädels schauen einen zwar etwas seltsam an wenn man im Studium sagt man sei begeisterte Zockerin aber was solls


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2013)

Wofür soll der Zusatz Lüfter sein?  Als zweiten Lüfter an den CPU Kühler oder als Case fan?

poste am besten nochmal deine finale Zusammenstellung


----------



## facehugger (23. Februar 2013)

MitsukiMao schrieb:


> hach wieso sollte es denn auch Ärger geben ist doch ein tolles Hobby :> Die anderen Mädels schauen einen zwar etwas seltsam an wenn man im Studium sagt man sei begeisterte Zockerin aber was solls


Bist du noch zu haben Sorry, *der* musste jetzt einfach sein... *@>ExX<*: das Shinobi hat ab Werk meist gar keinen oder nur den hinteren Case-Luffi verbaut, deswegen der zusätzliche Quirl...

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wofür soll der Zusatz Lüfter sein?  Als zweiten Lüfter an den CPU Kühler oder als Case fan?
> 
> poste am besten nochmal deine finale Zusammenstellung



Der sollte als Gehäuselüfter dienen, da beim Shinobi werksseitig nur einer dabei ist.

Und noch was: Die 7200.14 gibt es in allen Größen, 500GB, 1000GB, 2000GB, 3000GB.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2013)

@face und ich888: ja kann ja sein dass sie auf Gehäuselüfter pfeift


----------



## MitsukiMao (23. Februar 2013)

Derzeit verlobt. Tut mir Leid Jungs  Aber Ihr werdet sicher auch noch das Glück haben. Ich mein so selten sind doch Zockerrinnen auch nicht mehr hihi

EDIT: Ich werde meine Finale Zusammenstellung aber noch mal am Montag oder Dienstag Posten. Damit ich spätestens am 27/28.02. bestellen kann 

Liebste Grüße <3


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Wenn der Multi zu Ende ist kann man mit "FSB" den letzten Rest rausholen.


 
Den FSB gibt es seit Jahren nicht mehr. Das nennt sich heute Base Clock und bei Intel ist das so dass der Base Clock für alle Schnittstellen der gleiche ist. Nämlich 100MHz. 
Und die Sata Controller und PCIe Controller reagieren sehr empfindlich wenn dieser Takt zu stark angehoben wird. Schon 4Mhz mehr können reichen dass die Festplatte einen Defekt erleidet oder die Grafikkarte abschmiert.
Daher würde ich die Finger vom Base Clock lassen.

Mehr als 4,5GHz sind sowieso sinnfrei bei den CPUs und die erreichst du problemlos mit dem Multi.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Hat der 3570k nicht auch einen 63er Multi wie der 3770k ?


 
Das Mainboard macht die 63. 



Research schrieb:


> Guck im mein Profil und siehe: Ein Rechenmonster namens 1090T.
> 
> Was ich meine ist wenn die CPU bis, sagen wir Multi 50 4,4GHz mitmacht aber 51 bei 4,5 nicht, man zumindest so auf 4,45 kommen kann.


 
Das ist auch ein AMD. Da läuft der Base Clock nicht auf alle Systemkomponenten.

Aber das wird kommen wenn AMD die Northbridge ebenfalls in die CPU verlagert.



Research schrieb:


> OK. Dann muss man sich um den 1866 auch keine Gedanken machen wenn Intel dort so den,... Sperrstift angesetzt hat.



Intel hat halt die Architektur seit der FSB Ära geändert. Daher ist es heute beim Übertakten recht egal welchen RAM du hast da du sinnvoll nur noch über den Multi übertakten kannst und dafür braucht es eben die K Modelle und den Z77 Chipsatz.
Non K Modelle kannst du nur innerhalb des maximalen Turbos übertakten und das ist für mich persönlich eher Amateurtakten.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Februar 2013)

^^Pfff ...Thres du Amateur 

Ich geh über den BLCK da der Multi mir nicht reicht 
CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Pfff ...Thres du Amateur
> 
> Ich geh über den BLCK da der Multi mir nicht reicht
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1


 
1,9 Volt. Das ist doch nichts. 
Außerdem musst du dich bei Intel beschweren wieso sie den 63er Block beim Multi haben. 
Mich würde mal interessieren wie weit du beim Base Clock kommst wenn du ein B75 oder H77 Board nimmst.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Februar 2013)

genausoweit ....die höhe des machbaren BLCK liegt nicht am Board sondern an der jeweiligen CPU


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> genausoweit ....die höhe des machbaren BLCK liegt nicht am Board sondern an der jeweiligen CPU


 
Hast du das ausprobiert?
Ich zumindest habe ich damit noch nie so damit beschäftigt.
Die Frage ist nur wieso es dann 300€ OC Boards gibt es alles von der CPU abhängig.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Februar 2013)

ja ...ich habe beim arbeiten schon mal spaßeshalber den BLCK auf b75 /h77 angehoben 
kein Unterschied zu z77 

Wer gibt denn 300€ für ein OC Board aus 

Ich habe ein UD3H sowie ein UP5 TH CH und beim OC ist der einzigste Unterschied das sich der ColdBootBug beim UP5 weiter nach hinten verschoben hat was aber für einen nicht extrem OCler vollkommen egal ist 

Aber genug davon wir sind


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich habe ein UD3H sowie ein UP5 TH CH und beim OC ist der einzigste Unterschied das sich der ColdBootBug beim UP5 weiter nach hinten verschoben hat was aber für einen nicht extrem OCler vollkommen egal ist


 
Sowas habe ich auch schon einigen Seiten gehört aber noch nie selbst ausprobiert weil meine Frau immer mit dem Nudelholz hinter mir steht sobald ich in mein "Spielzimmer" gehe.


----------



## Research (23. Februar 2013)

Nun, das sich das mit Intel verändert hat wusste ich. Nur vergesse ich die kryptischen Namen immer. Und AMD hat die Northbridge (Speicherkontroller) vor Intel in der CPU.
Oder meinst du den Rest wie SATA-Kontroller?

MMn alles Mist es an einen Wert zu koppeln.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Nun, das sich das mit Intel verändert hat wusste ich. Nur vergesse ich die kryptischen Namen immer. Und AMD hat die Northbridge (Speicherkontroller) vor Intel in der CPU.
> Oder meinst du den Rest wie SATA-Kontroller?


 
Den Speichercontroller hat AMD schon Jahre vor Intel in die CPU gesteckt.
Aber eben nicht den PCIe Controller. Den hat AMD beim FX immer noch in der Northbridge.
Intel hat die Northbridge schon komplett in die CPU gesteckt.
Deswegen gibt es ja auf Intel Boards keine Northbridge mehr. Schau dir mal die 1155 Boards an. Da gibt es keinen Northbridge Chip mehr. Weil das alles ja in der CPU ist.
Und mit Skylake wird wohl auch die Southbridge -- bei Intel PCH genannt -- in die CPU wandern.

Und da der PCIe Controller eben in der CPU ist und dieser mit 100MHz läuft und mehr nicht möglich ist beschränkt Intel eben den Base Clock auf eben die 100MHz.


----------



## MitsukiMao (24. Februar 2013)

@Research 

Wegen dem Lüfter: Ja war wegen dem Gehäuse gedacht. 

Wegen Windows8: Wieso nicht xD? Ist das etwa so schlecht? Lieber Windows 7 wieder? Bis jetzt gabs bei mir keine Probleme. Im Gegenteil, das Teil fährt so schnell hoch das ist Wahnsinn und sonst kann ich auch keine anderen Minuspunkte nachvollziehen. Hm xD. Vielleicht hab ich aber auch einfach nur keine Ahnung x3

Sorrü :o Steckte gerade im Crysis 3 Singleplayer, drum melde ich mich erst jetzt  

@all Ihr seid alle echt geil drauf xD selten so'n cooles Forum gesehen <3


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. Februar 2013)

Windows 8 ist garnicht so schlecht wie alle sagen..... 

Man muss sich nur ein bissl reindenken


----------



## Research (24. Februar 2013)

Nun, wenn du vorher XP/7 hattest wirst du die Kacheln nicht mögen.
Ist das nächste Vista.


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. Februar 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Nun, wenn du vorher XP/7 hattest wirst du die Kacheln nicht mögen.
> Ist das nächste Vista.


 
Ahja ? Schon mal ausprobiert ?

Ich hatte 95.  98.  2000. XP Vista 7 und nun 8.     Undan muss sich halt dran gewöhnen mehr nicht.... mit Start 8 kann man die Kacheln übrigens ausschalten 

8 bringt vorallem wesentlich mehr Performance bei SSDs und nicht zu vergessen die Ladezeit


----------



## Research (24. Februar 2013)

Ja, ist nichts. Zu viel Tablet.
Ich brauche was produktives zum Arbeiten.


----------



## MitsukiMao (24. Februar 2013)

Ich bins schon durch Xbox 360 gewöhnt von daher^^

Hatte vorher auch Windows 7 und muss ehrlich sagen, das ich mit Windows 8 bisher sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Februar 2013)

Windows 8 bringt nicht nur Performance bei SSDs, sondern auch bei HDDs. Ich habe keine SSD und die Programme starten im Vergleich zu Windows 7 wie im Flug


----------



## Makalar (24. Februar 2013)

Jap, ich habe bis jetzt auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit Win8 gemacht, kann es nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## >ExX< (24. Februar 2013)

Ich hab von Windows 8 wieder gedowngradet auf Windows 7.

Windows 8 kann mich nichtmal auf dem Tablet überzeugen 

Ich brauche auch was womit man arbeiten kann, und nicht diese Spielerein wie die Kachelwand, ich weis nicht was ich damit anfangen soll^^


----------



## MitsukiMao (25. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute :3

Also wie gesagt, wollte ich hier noch einmal meine Finale Zusammenstellung posten, da ich wahrscheinlich Morgen oder Übermorgen bestelle x3 (Zur Erinnerung: Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Gigabyte HD 7970 Windforce X3)

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

Mainboard: ASRock Z77Pro4 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware, oder Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail 

RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Deutschland Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot/gold

Zusätzl. Gehäuselüfter: 120x120x25 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB12 900U/m 11dB(A) Schwarz - Hardware,

CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

Netzteil: 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk

Festplatte: 1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA

Das ist das letzte mal das Ihr mir helfen müsst Jungs xD Hoffe ich zumindest :o

Welches Mainboard würdet Ihr von diesen dreien empfehlen? <3


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Februar 2013)

Das 2. 
Beim 3. Mainboard kannst du die CPU wahrscheinlich gar nicht benutzen da du erst ein BIOS Update machen müsstest. Kurz gesagt: veraltet und nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## Bozz03 (25. Februar 2013)

Wie ich888 schon gesagt hat das Zweite nehmen und Glücklich werden^^

und mach während du es zusammenbaust ein paar Bilder wir würden uns freuen xD

OT: und haste dein Kumpel schon geschlagen wegen dem Mainbord xD


----------



## Klutten (25. Februar 2013)

Die bloße Anwesenheit des weiblichen Geschlechts lässt einige hier doch arg offtopic werden. Lasst den (etwas) bereinigten Thread bitte nicht wieder mit Heiratswünschen und anderen Anzüglichkeiten aus dem Ruder laufen. Danke.


----------



## MitsukiMao (25. Februar 2013)

Ok ich habe mal das dritte Mainboard entfernt^^ 

Wollte nur erstmal Meinungen zum Mainboard einholen. Meine Entscheidung wird dann je nach Budget entweder auf das Gigabyte oder auf das AsRock Z77 Pro 4 fallen. 

Würde denn beim AsRock Mainboard auch alles passen? 

P.S. Bilder?! Mal sehen xD

Und ja habe meinem Bekannten eins auf den Deckel gegeben :3


----------



## Makalar (25. Februar 2013)

Ja, das Asrock Board passt auch. 
Diese Gigabyte Board reicht meist auch aus:
https://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte_ga-z77x-d3h_dual_pc3-12800u_ddr3_a749610.html


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Februar 2013)

TheMercenary18 schrieb:


> .......................................................................


 
 

Das ASRock Z77 Board hat einfach eine schlechtere Austattung, nimm doch den Mittelweg: Das Z77X-D3H von Makalar


----------



## MitsukiMao (25. Februar 2013)

Das Problem ist, das Mindfactory, wo ich alles bestellen wollte, dieses nicht anbietet. Bei Hardwareversand kostet es 120€ und bei Alternate 132€ und das ist mir um ehrlich zu sein ein wenig zu viel^^

EDIT: Bei Hardwareversand wird das auch erst einmal nichts, denn die erwarten eine Lieferung erst nach über 7 Tagen. Und das kann sich auch noch weiter hinziehen.^^

Da ich den PC wirklich dringend benötige, wird das dort wohl nichts^^


----------



## DrWaikiki (25. Februar 2013)

Naja, MF hat Gigaybyte mal wieder nicht..., MSI haben die dummerweise auch nicht.

Bestell doch bei HWV das Board.


----------



## Coldhardt (25. Februar 2013)

Oder du nimmst einfach das Asrock Pro3/4, damit wirst du auch glücklich


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. Februar 2013)

Und wie schaut es mit diesem aus ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

mfg


----------



## MitsukiMao (25. Februar 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Und wie schaut es mit diesem aus ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
> 
> mfg


 
Das sieht auch ganz gut aus. Aber lohnt sich der Aufpreis gegenüber diesem hier: ASRock Z77Pro4 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware, ?

Grüße


----------



## Coldhardt (25. Februar 2013)

Das Extreme hat glaub ich einfach nur mehr SATA Anschlüsse, die du bei einem Laufwerk und zwei Festplatten nicht brauchen wirst. Und es ist "Full ATX", also etwas größer als das Pro3, macht aber keinen Unterschied 
Außerdem wäre SLI/Crossfire möglich, also zwei gleiche Grafikkarten gleichzeitig.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Februar 2013)

MitsukiMao schrieb:


> Das sieht auch ganz gut aus. Aber lohnt sich der Aufpreis gegenüber diesem hier: ASRock Z77Pro4 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware, ?
> 
> Grüße


 
ich würde mal sagen du brauchst es nicht außer du hast vor zwei Grafikkarten zu betreiben oder du brauchst unmengen an speicher.


----------



## MitsukiMao (25. Februar 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen du brauchst es nicht außer du hast vor zwei Grafikkarten zu betreiben oder du brauchst unmengen an speicher.


 
Ok vielen Dank. Ne habe nicht vor mehr als zwei Festplatten anzuschließen. Crossfire brauche ich auch nicht. Dann werde ich wohl zum normalen ASRock Z77 Pro 4 greifen.

Danke nochmal an alle :3


----------



## MitsukiMao (26. Februar 2013)

Ist alles bestellt :3 Morgen kommen beide Pakete an und dann versuche ich mich beim Zusammenbau x3

Hoffentlich habe ich nicht zwei Linke Hände :3 :O


----------



## DrWaikiki (26. Februar 2013)

Hey, ich bin Linkshänder. 

Ne spaß, viel spaß dann noch damit.


----------



## Bozz03 (26. Februar 2013)

Nicht Vergessen dabei ein paar Bilder zu machen^^


----------



## Makalar (26. Februar 2013)

Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Knecht 
Über Feedback würden wir und freuen.


----------



## MitsukiMao (26. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank euch ^_^ 

Feedback kommt natürlich sofort, wenn die Teile da sind, bzw. wenn ich sie eingebaut habe :3


----------



## MitsukiMao (28. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute ,

ich habe so gut es ging (so dachte ich zumindest) alle Teile in den PC eingebaut. Ich habe eigentlich auch alles bedacht. Jedenfalls läuft der PC und es ist auch schon Windows 8, treiber vom MoBa und Grafikkartentreiber drauf. 

Aber irgendwie steht im Catalyst Controll Center nun, das meine Grafikkarte 0% Energie bekommt und die Aktivität so bei 0% ist o.O? Ich habe davon mal einen screen gemacht schaut mal: Directupload.net - mqy2kowz.jpg 

Könnt ihr euch das eventuell erklären? Habe leider noch nicht die Möglichkeit gehabt, es bei irgendeinem Spiel zu testen. 

Ansonsten geht nur der Sound nicht, das kann evtl. daran liegen, das ich beim Mainboard atm nur den HD Audio stecker angeschlossen habe und nicht den AC 97 Stecker (dafür habe ich noch nicht den richtigen steckerplatz auf dem mainboard gefunden) :o Oder?

Vielleicht kann ich euch auch irgendwie mein gesamtes System zeigen? So das ihr mir evtl. sagen könnt, was noch nicht richtig ist ^^? Soviel Ahnung habe ich ja nicht x3 Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit :3?

Liebe Grüße <3

Bin für Antworten sehr dankbar


----------



## >ExX< (28. Februar 2013)

Die Stromversorgung in dem CCC würde ich erstmal ignorieren.

Lad dir erstmal den HD Audio Treiber runter ( Ist doch nen Realtek Audio Chip oder?) dann sollte auch Sound klappen 

evtl. rechtsklick in der Leiste unten und nach den einstellungen schauen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

*Sound:*
Du kannst entweder den HD Audio oder den AC97 anschließen aber nicht beide. Da du ein neues Board hast den HD Audio benutzen. Der AC97 ist nur für alte Boards mit analogen Zeugs.
Schau einfach mal nach ob du den richtigen Soundtreiber drauf hast und ob auch alles richtig angeschlossen ist.

*Grafik:*
Hast du mal Furmark laufen lassen?


----------



## MitsukiMao (28. Februar 2013)

Ok vielen Dank erstmal  Werde mir den Treiber mal runterladen^^ 

Hab Furmark mal gedownloadet und lasse es durchlaufen


----------



## MitsukiMao (28. Februar 2013)

Ok FurMark hat nun ein Ergebnis geliefert in diesem komischen 15 Minuten Test da :o (hoffe das war richtig) 

Aber was sagt mir das xD? Hier ein screen vom Endergebnis: Directupload.net - jugsrxdm.jpg

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

Es sagt dir dass deine Grafikkarte bestens funktioniert.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es sagt dir dass deine Grafikkarte bestens funktioniert.


 
ganz genau


----------



## MitsukiMao (28. Februar 2013)

Hallu :3 

ich habe nun mal den HD Audiotreiber installiert und im BIOS den OnBoard Audio Treiber aktiviert, nun geht auch der Ton vielen, vielen Dank :3 

einen dicken Knutschaa für jeden von euch <3 

Würdet ihr mir vllt. sonst noch irgendwas empfehlen? Soll ich noch irgendwas durchlaufen lassen? Oder ist nun alles ok xD?

Liebe Grüße :3

p.s. schön :3 danke für den Tipp mit Furmark, also muss ich mir da keine Sorge machen x3


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

Du kannst Prime 95 anwerfen und mal die CPU z Screens Posten die es da so gibt. Also den Main Screen und dann den für das Board und den für die RAM.


----------



## MitsukiMao (28. Februar 2013)

Prime95? xD Habe ich gedownloadet aber das ist so verwirrend :o 

Wo muss ich denn da drauf klicken x3? Bei options auf Torture Test? Oder war das nicht gemeint^^ Weil Prime95 hab ich noch nie genutzt


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

Einfach die Exe starten. Dann geht ein kleines Fenster auf und dort ist ein Haken bei "Blend" gesetzt. Einfach so lassen und auf OK drücken.
Nebenbei lässt du dann CPUz laufen und schaust was da so angezeigt wird.
Interessant wäre auch Open Hardware Monitor. Dann kannst du mal schauen ob die Temps auch i.O. sind.


----------



## MitsukiMao (28. Februar 2013)

Hi x3,

hab mal ein paar Screens mit den drei Programmen gemacht.

1: Directupload.net - b8zfnqoh.jpg

2: Directupload.net - 3lj9kpi8.jpg

3: Directupload.net - y8zlz2ql.jpg

So in Ordnung?^^ :3


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

Sieht gut aus. 
Du kannst die Fotos aber auch hier hochladen. Einfach unten bei Anhänge klicken wenn du einen Posts schreibst.

Und du hast noch Luft nach oben. Takte doch mal auf 4GHz.


----------



## MitsukiMao (28. Februar 2013)

Hi, danke für den Tipp :3 das teste ich gleich mal

Hier noch einmal screens im Anhang ohne Belastung des Systems.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

Auch das ist ganz gut.


----------



## MitsukiMao (28. Februar 2013)

Huhu <3

Habe mal auf 4GHZ gestellt im BIOS. 

Screens im Anhang  Rückgängig machen oder so lassen oder etwas anderes x3?

Grüße :3


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Februar 2013)

Hast du die VCore auf der Einstellung "Auto" im BIOS ?


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2013)

Solange es stabil bleibt, kannst du es so lassen  

Da hast du ja schon mächtig Power fürs Zocken, eigentlich mehr als nötig


----------



## MitsukiMao (28. Februar 2013)

@ ich ja habe ich, das einzige was ich im BIOS geändert habe, ist der Mutliplikator oder so

bzw. stand da nur die GHZ Zahl zum Übertakten da ich habe Turbo 4 GHZ gewählt, mehr habe ich dort nicht eingestellt.

Falsch :o^^?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Februar 2013)

Ja 

Schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html

Einfach dran halten, dann kann nichts schief gehen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

MitsukiMao schrieb:


> @ ich ja habe ich, das einzige was ich im BIOS geändert habe, ist der Mutliplikator oder so
> 
> bzw. stand da nur die GHZ Zahl zum Übertakten da ich habe Turbo 4 GHZ gewählt, mehr habe ich dort nicht eingestellt.
> 
> Falsch :o^^?


 
Das ist schon i.O. Wenn du willst kannst du das so lassen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Februar 2013)

Ich würde trotzdem versuchen die VCore auszuloten. Das senkt die Temperaturen, macht die Lüfter leiser und schont die CPU. Alles in allem also nur Vorteile.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ich würde trotzdem versuchen die VCore auszuloten. Das senkt die Temperaturen, macht die Lüfter leiser und schont die CPU. Alles in allem also nur Vorteile.


 
Das kann sie machen wenn sie sich damit vertraut gemacht hat.
Wichtig ist erst mal dass sie die grundlegenden Sachen begriffen hat.

Und ich lote auch nichts mehr aus wenn im PC Laden einer sagt ob ich das System auf 4GHz einstellen kann. Dann setze ich den Turbo auf alle 4 Kerne und stelle den Multi 40 oder 41 oder 42 ein -- je nach dem was gewünscht ist.
Dass die CPU dann etwas mehr Spannung nimmt als nötig tut ist zwar nicht schön aber nur ein Schönheitsfehler. Den Kunden interessiert das nicht weil er keine Ahnung hat und ob du nun 1,18 oder 1,21 Volt hast ist auch eher egal.
Alles über 1,3 Volt sollte vermieden werden.


----------



## MitsukiMao (5. März 2013)

Hallo Leute ich bin es nochmal :o

Da der PC ja nun knapp 1 Woche fertig hier steht, wollte ich mal ein paar Fragen los werden und hoffe, das Ihr mir helfen könnt :o

Also das erste: Seit gestern ist meine Arbeitsspeicherauslastung dauerhaft bei 89-93% (Im Taskmanager und auch im Hardwaremonitor etc) obwohl ich nichts mache und kaum Programme offen hab. Die % Zahl sinkt auch nie es bleibt meist konstant bei 90% Ausnutzung. Allerdings erst seit gestern nachdem ich Crysis 3 beendet habe. Dementsprechend dauert es nun auch ziemlich lange bis sich mal ein Programm öffnet, da ja fast der ganze Speicher ausgelastet ist.

Zweitens: Ist es normal, dass die CPU und GPU Temperatur z.B. beim Crysis 3 zocken auf 70 Grad hoch geht trotz cpu kühler und zwei installierten Gehäuselüftern? 

Grüße :o 

p.s. ich habe mal zwei Bilder im Anhang angehängt^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bozz03 (5. März 2013)

Crysis 3 verspeist Hardware Power zum Frühstück so wie es softy sagen würde, bei deinem Arbeitsspeicher problem kann ich nicht helfen^^


----------



## Stryke7 (5. März 2013)

Hi,

also zur Temperatur:  Für eine Grafikkarte sind 70°C völlig normal,  unter 90° würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen.  Für den Prozessor ist das schon etwas mehr,  da sollte 70° die obere Grenze bilden,  ansonsten musst du dich mal nach mehr Kühlleistung umsehen 

Zum RAM:  Klick doch mal auf Prozesse und lass nach RAM-Verbrauch sortieren, dann wissen wir wer da so gierig ist


----------



## MitsukiMao (5. März 2013)

Huhu 

ich habe mal unter Prozesse geschaut und im Anhang auch mal ein Bild davon gemacht aber irgendwie kann ich nichts erkennen was viel Speicher braucht. o.O Der Prozessor wurde bisher nicht wärmer als 69°. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bozz03 (5. März 2013)

Crysis 3 lastet sogut wie fast alles auf 100 %, dadurch kann es zu erhöhten Temps kommen und bei den Speicher Screen kann man nichts falsches sehen nur das es wirklich viele Prozesse sind^^


----------



## MitsukiMao (5. März 2013)

Hm ich habe auch echt Keine Ahnung wie das auf einmal kommt mit der hohen Arbeitsspeicherauslastung selbst wenn ich nichts mache ._. bis sich Paint öffnet dauert es jetzt manchmal gut 5-10 Sekunden wäääh ö.ö

Das ist wie gesagt erst seit gestern nachdem ich Crysis 3 beendet habe. Seitdem ist es ein Dauerzustand :o


----------



## Bozz03 (5. März 2013)

Mach mal Memtest ob die ein Fehler haben und dann steck ein Riegel rein und dann lass es nochmal drüber laufen und das gleiche mit dem anderen Riegel auch nochmal.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. März 2013)

Also 69°C unter Volllast sind in Ordnung,  aber beim OC hast du halt nicht mehr viel Spiel nach oben.

Der Screenshot ist ja interessant.   Kenne ich nur von Minecraft, wenn die JVM wieder viel mehr Speicher braucht als sie angibt 
Ich vermute, das ändert  sich nicht, wenn du den Browser schließt?  (Zig 1080p-Videos geladen? ) 

Was sagt deine Sicherheitssoftware dazu?  Irgendwelche seltsamen Funde in den letzten Tagen? 

Diese Auslastung ist also bereits nach einem Neustart da?    
Guck doch mal in die msconfig,  was denn beim Systemstart so geladen wird.

Anmerkung zu Bozz03:  Das würde ja heißen, dass ein Riegel eifnach komplett weg wäre.  Könnte man schnell prüfen,  kann man bei Windows noch die absolute RAM-Auslastung anzeigen?  Oder einfach mal in die Systeminfos gucken,  oder in CPU-Z


----------



## MitsukiMao (5. März 2013)

Huhu,

Also ich habe mal einen MEM Test durchgeführt, es gab keinerlei Fehler. Den RAM habe ich auch mal in zwei andere Slots gesteckt (im Dual Channel natürlich) aber die Auslastung ist gleich geblieben. 

Bei CPU-Z werden auch beide Riegel erkannt und angezeigt. 

Meinen Browser habe ich nun mal geschlossen gelassen während ich die Screens gemacht habe aber die Auslastung bleibt wie gesagt immer gleich.

Kaspersky hat die letzten Tage auch nichts gefunden, das Problem besteht wie gesagt auch erst seit gestern Abend, nachdem ich Crysis 3 beendet habe. Vorher war die Auslastung ja nie so hoch, auch nicht beim Systemstart, doch jetzt ist sie es immer obwohl ich nichts verändert habe seitdem. 

Ich habe noch mal ein paar Screens gemacht.. Ich bin irgendwie echt Ratlos u.u :o


----------



## Stryke7 (5. März 2013)

Das sieht soweit eigentlich alles ganz gut aus.   Was steht in der msconfig im Reiter "Systemstart"?  Dort könnte man noch was finden, da die verantwortliche Software ja scheinbar immer läuft.


Ansonsten habe ich mich nochmal damit beschäftigt, und nun folgende Theorie:  Laut Bild 2 in Post #110 sind von dem RAM satte 6,3GB  nicht-ausgelagerte Pooldaten aus dem Initialisierungsvorgang.  Das sind diverse Dinge die der PC im Betrieb braucht, und auf die er eben schneller zugreifen kann wenn sie im RAM statt auf der Festplatte liegen.  Zwecks Optimierung ist diese Masse an Daten bei W8 nun im RAM statt auf der Festplatte,  da das ganze System dadurch eben etwas schneller wird.   Er nutzt eben eifnach nur seine Ressourcen besser aus.
Wenn der RAM nun für Programme gebraucht wird sollte er das alles auf die Festplatte auslagern und den RAM freigeben.  Da dies praktisch sofort passieren kann, wird kein solcher RAM-hungriger Prozess im TaskManager angezeigt;  bis W7 kannte ich es aber so, dass dies auch nicht in der Gesamtauslastung aufgeführt wird.   Vielleicht hat sich einfach das geändert, zusammen mit der verbesserten Optimierung. 

Also:  Wenn du nun mal ein paar Ressourcenfressende Programme öffnest (die nachweislich mehr RAM brauchen als du gerade theoretisch frei hast),  sollte das demnach trotzdem problemlos gehen.   Könntest du das mal probieren?


@Offtopic:  Kommt der Desktophintergrund aus The Fast and the Furious?


----------



## MitsukiMao (5. März 2013)

Hi,

grad getestet.... Crysis 3 hat sage und schreibe 2 Minuten gebraucht um zu starten, als ich dann irgendwann mal in den Singleplayer Modus eingestiegen bin, war alles ein Lagg Fest, da ging gar nichts mehr unspielbar. Dasselbe auch bei anderen weniger aufwendigen Spielen.

Selbst der Task Manager braucht 10 Sekunden um sich zu starten.. Im Endeffekt geht also gar nichts mehr und die Speicherauslastung ist exact gleich geblieben bei 95%, wie er auch auf dem Desktop ist...

Und ja das Bild ist natürlich aus F&F  My Schnuggelchen Paul Walker :3


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. März 2013)

Da gibt es dann wirklich ein Problem. Hast du es mal mit einer Systemwiederherstellung probiert ? Das könnte eventuell helfen.
Musste ich auch machen als ich mir das Windows 8 zerschossen hatte


----------



## Stryke7 (5. März 2013)

Tja, schade für die schöne Theorie,  wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen  

Habe gerade auch festgestellt, dass der nicht-ausgelagerte Teil zumindest bei Vist/7  als "im Cache"  angezeigt wurde,  und zusammen mit dem wirklich freien Speicher den Verfügbaren Speicher bildete. 


Such dir doch mal den Dienst "Superfetch"  raus und schieß den ab.   Das ist ein Dienst, der alle häufig genutzten Programme schonmal auf Verdacht lädt, damit sie bei eventuellem Start schneller da sind.   Das kann aber u.U.  extrem viel RAM fressen,  und wenn gerade Crysis 3  als häufig genutztes Programm eingestuft wurde würde das einiges erklären  

Der Dienst ist für genau diese Symptome berühmt,  und ist seit Vista  nicht gefixed worden


----------



## MitsukiMao (5. März 2013)

Hey Stryke7,

vielen Dank für diesen TOP Hinweis  Ich habe den Dienst Superfetch nun deaktiviert und der RAM ist wieder bei normalen 18% Auslastung auf'm Desktop .

Hast mir echt sehr gut geholfen , ich wusste einfach nicht weiter <3

Danke auch an die anderen, die mir geholfen haben  

Na hoffentlich rennt die Kiste jetzt wieder :3 

Wenn es nochmal zu Problemen kommt, könnt ihr mir aber auch sehr gerne wieder helfen 

Liebste Grüße :3


----------



## blautemple (5. März 2013)

Du kannst ja auch ein paar Bilder von deinem Rechenschieber posten, wenn du willst


----------



## Stryke7 (5. März 2013)

Kein Problem  

Wenn ich mir die Hardwareliste in deinem Profil so angucke, sollte der nicht nur rennen, der kann ja schon fast fliegen!


----------



## MitsukiMao (17. März 2013)

Hallo Leute :o

ich brauche nochmal euren Rat q.q

Seit heute habe ich, wenn ich den PC ein bisschen belaste (Naja was heißt belasten) also z.B. etwas spielen möchte, egal wie aufwendig, auch wenn es nur Worms ist, immer einen Blue Screen. Das kam nun schon 3 mal vor... 

Es kommt nur der blaue Bildschirm mit dem Hinweis, das es ein Fehler des Memory Departments ist. 

Im Anhang zeige ich euch mal ein paar Screens von CPUZ von versch. reitern und vom Fehler ansich, den Windows nach dem Neustart des Systems, der übrigens automatisch nach dem Blue Screen stattfindet meldet.

Im IDLE hatte ich bisher übrigens noch keinen Blue Screen auch nicht wenn ich z.B. hier im Forum bin. Aber sobald ich etwas aufwendigeres starte kommt sofort der Fehler... 

Was würdet ihr mir raten nun zu tun :o? Ich hoffe auf Hilfe.. <3

Liebe Grüße


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

Könnte sein dass ein RAM Riegel einen Defekt hat.
Du musst die RAMs mal einzeln testen.


----------



## MitsukiMao (17. März 2013)

Huhu :3 

ich habe dies mal getestet x3. Also mit zwei einzelnen RAM Riegeln gab es bei beiden schonmal kein Problem. Jetzt habe ich mal die Slots getauscht und wieder beide drinne. Bis jetzt lief alles super ohne Absturz auch unter Spielelast.

Ich halte euch aber auf dem Laufenden  

Danke für die erste Hilfe Threshold einer meiner Helden <3


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

Beobachte das Ganze einfach mal. Notfalls kannst du es auch erstmal mit einem Riegel probieren. Oder du kannst den RAM mal mit Mem-Test testen.


----------

